

Illinois moves to tax online purchases - miked
http://pointsandfigures.com/2011/01/06/cut-spending-in-illinois-nah-we-will-just-raise-your-taxes-but-you-wont-know-it/

======
aurem1
the reason is it is not as big a deal as it seems is that it only applies to
affiliates who have a physical presence in the state. For example, if I buy an
e-book for my Kindle, it would not fall under this law.

